# putting down the grounds!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Poring Cement for the aquarium!

http://www.thestar.com/news/article...construction-of-the-concrete-shark-tank-floor


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wu-who, can't wait until it's finnished.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wu-who, can't wait until it's finnished.


Can't wait either! Exciting!


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I think I might consider volunteering or working there very part time hours... cant quit my day job but I would love to go there every week when it opens! =D


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

I wonder if they'll have memberships? 

Is there a website for the aquarium?


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Scotmando said:


> I wonder if they'll have memberships?
> 
> Is there a website for the aquarium?


http://www.ripleyaquariums.com/canada/construction-updates/


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.ripleyaquariums.com/canada/ If I wasn't so terrified of leaving work again and being without a job I'd apply.

defiantly one of my dreams... I just don't have any clue what the pay would be like, I don't have the schooling for some of the jobs I would love to get into.... Sometimes I wish I could be a teen getting into it again. If I didn't have so much on the line..

Never know how things might change thou! right? lol

They are not accepting at this moment from what the website says. Should be soon since they want to start getting fish in 2013 spring


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

You girls are great!

Thanks, Scott


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Opening in summer 2013? Only a little more than 1 year to wait!

I hope we get more than just sharks and reefs. I would love to see a gallery of planted tanks.


----------

